# Do you like Coco?



## jessicat_197 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've always wished to have Coco but unfortunately we can only have 10 dreamies...

Here are some cute comics I'd like to share:


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Beachland (Aug 30, 2014)

I love Coco, I think she's adorable and I like her name because it reminds me of chocolate haha. I don't get it when people say "she looks creepy".


----------



## Locket (Aug 30, 2014)

She is kinda in the middle, Like I like gyroids, but she si kinda creepy as a walking one, so I guess.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 30, 2014)

tier 2 => not bad


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 30, 2014)

I really like Coco. Her design is cool and she's super cute c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 30, 2014)

When I first saw Coco in a dream town a year ago she scared me, but then a second later I fall for her lol. I think shes awesome and adorable, I would have her in my town happily.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beachland said:


> I love Coco, I think she's adorable and I like her name because it reminds me of chocolate haha. I don't get it when people say "she looks creepy".


It's the fact she has no eyeballs. She scared me when I first saw her in a dream town with her back turned, I wanted to talk to her, AHHH, YOUR SO CUTE <3 lol.


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 30, 2014)

She's one of my very faves!  I think she's super adorable and I adore her "eyes."


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2014)

She is so precious w0w I love her bye


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 31, 2014)

she's p cool imo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes I do, I have her in my town <3


----------



## sanada (Aug 31, 2014)

I think she is cute as well~


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, I love Coco.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 31, 2014)

YAS SHES BAE


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm Between I guess and I love, because I like her and think she is a cutie but I don't adore her since I've never had her, my boy friend does and I've only visited her a few time =3


----------



## Melgogs (Aug 31, 2014)

I love that adorable, creepy rabbit! I think she looks very unique and actually kinda love how she's expressionless on the outside but a total sweetheart on the inside <3

Also my dog's name is Coco...


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 31, 2014)

I think Coco is really cute :3 she was a dreamie but I already have too many normal dreamies ;o; shes gyroid/coconut! xD


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 31, 2014)

She's pretty cool. Not in my top 20, but I like her.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 31, 2014)

coco is a precious baby


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 31, 2014)

I like all the weirdo animals and coco is no exception.


----------



## mahkala (Aug 31, 2014)

♥ those comics were really sad. ; ^; oh my gosh. 
i love coco tho. she's a cutie!


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 31, 2014)

I think she's adorable, love her design, and the fact she's the only normal personality rabbit just makes her that bit more unique.


----------



## LaFleur (Aug 31, 2014)

I like her, I have her in my town, her house has a nice bamboo design on the outside which I like the look of having it in my town


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 31, 2014)

I loooove Coco. I have her in my town.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Coco of course I love coco, she is my bae <3


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 31, 2014)

She has a cute name, but her face creeps me out.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish there was an "I like her" option since I don't _LOVE_ her, but I don't hate her. And "I guess" makes me sound unsure :\


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 31, 2014)

While she's not my favourite normal, I can see the charm in her. She actually reminds me of the days of the GameCube AC due to that infamous travelling glitch.

However, I have to admit, first time I saw her, she creeped me out a bit.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 31, 2014)

her eyes are too triggering for me due to my extreme eye phobia so i can't really look at her, therefore i have to say no  she's probably lovely though!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

I love that rabbit, I wish we have more normal rabbits though.
But...she has K.K. Dirge.....why?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't mind her in other peoples' towns, but I do find her extremely creepy. She reminds me of a ghost or a possessed doll. I think what scares me the most about her is wondering how she got to be the way she is, completely hollow with no eyes or mouth.


----------



## MannyK (Aug 31, 2014)

I think we all know how much i like coco


----------



## Danielle (Aug 31, 2014)

I absolutely adore Coco. I actually intend on getting her in my second town once I start to develop it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just logged into my game to find her in my campsite. ;w;


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 31, 2014)

I love Coco!  She isn't one of my Dream Villagers, but she was a favorite of mine in Wild World. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MannyK said:


> I think we all know how much i like coco



Just one look at your avatar, and I got the idea.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2014)

No. I think she's creepy. Although she does kinda remind me of Penny:


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 31, 2014)

No, personally I find her ugly.


----------



## Momo15 (Aug 31, 2014)

Coco has been my favorite since I was, what, 10? Despite her design, she's cute. I feel kinda sad that I accidentally TT'ed her out ;-;


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Bcat said:


> No. I think she's creepy. Although she does kinda remind me of Penny:


My god, I never made that connection before.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 31, 2014)

The "no" in the polls was a bit too harsh for me, so I put "I guess".  I don't really like Coco.  I've had her before and she kinda creeps me out, but I like her a bit more since I really like the fanart I see of her.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 31, 2014)

YAS!


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 31, 2014)

Aw, those comics were sad! (Although the last frame of the second one, she's looking through her nose?? lol, sorry I had to say something, hope I didn't kill it though. I still liked the message.)

I love her, I love all the villagers with a unique design. I feel the same about Pietro, because some people are really mean about him, and have a phobia about clowns. But he's so sweet and cute to me. I kind of played around with his bad rep and buried a skeleton next to his house. lol...I know I'm weird like that. I just thought it would really freak someone out in a dream of my town, if they took the time to dig it up. No one probably has, but it amuses me anyway. ^w^


----------



## Improv (Aug 31, 2014)

coco is fricking adorable and those comics make me like her even more


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 31, 2014)

I LOVE her! I wish I could have her in my town.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Sep 1, 2014)

"Normal" villagers tend to be some of my favourite, and she is no exception.  She fits in with my town of "weirdos" and she's definitely one of the sweetest ones.  Her personality  is adorable, she's adorable... Just... yes.  All around, "Yes."


----------



## jane_sunrise (Sep 1, 2014)

I love Coco, she's my dreamie <3 Her design is awesome. I don't understand why people think she is creepy.


----------



## estypest (Sep 1, 2014)

Woot Coco! She turned up at camp in my second town and i just had to invite her. She's tried to move out numerous times but I won't let her, mwhahaha.


----------



## SirFluffsALot (Sep 1, 2014)

She's a pretty cute cocoa bunny. c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 2, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> When I first saw Coco in a dream town a year ago she scared me, but then a second later I fall for her lol. I think shes awesome and adorable, I would have her in my town happily.


Look who is in my campsite today.






If only I had room.


----------



## mayornen (Sep 2, 2014)

I love Coco! I wish I had more room in my town or I'd get her;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Story (Sep 2, 2014)

She's okay. Though she was creepy when I first saw her.


----------



## Cou (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never had Coco v_v But her appearance has never appealed to me either, I've had her in my campsite many times, I just never bother to invite her :|


----------



## Patty (Sep 2, 2014)

She scares me.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 2, 2014)

SHE'S MY BABY I LOVE HER SO MUCH


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Sep 2, 2014)

She's pretty cool I guess.
I dont hate her, but I dont really care too much about her.


----------

